

Why women aren't attracted to comedians: a new study - Valerie
http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2014/01/17/gilbert_gottfried_asks_why_women_aren_t_attracted_to_comedians_a_new_study.html

======
workhere-io
Sensationalist title. The article is about stand-up comedians, not funny guys
in general.

